#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  MVJCE 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities Discussion

## richa_tiwari

*About* : Established in 1982, the MVJ College of   Engineering, the flagship of Venkatesha Education Society, imparts  education  beyond engineering and management. Situated on a 15-acre  campus in Whitefield,  Bangalore, MVJCE has state-of-the-art  infrastructure, creating an environment  for progressive learning and  development.

*Branches*

Aeronautical EngineeringBiotechnologyCivil EngineeringChemical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringInformation Science & EngineeringIndustrial Engineering & ManagementMechanical EngineeringMedical ElectronicsTelecommunication Engineering
*Placements*

*Placement Statistics*

*Packages Offered*

Yahoo - INR 7.28 lacs p.a
Microsoft - INR 7.28 lacs p.a
Average - INR 3.1 lacs p.a

*Top Recruiters*

Tata Consultancy Services - 113
Wipro - 64
iGate - 54
HCL - 30

*Campus Facilities* 

    Accommodation on campus    ATM and Banking    Auditorium    Canteen and Cafe    Central Library    Indoor and Outdoor Sports    Insurance    Internet Browsing Centre    Medical Centre    Security and Safety    Seminar Rooms and Conference Hall    The Fitness Centre    Transportation
*Queries are Welcome!!!*





  Similar Threads: MPCT Gwalior 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Campus Facilities - Discussion MIT Indore 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities - Discussion MITM Gwalior 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities Discussion RGEC, Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facility Discussion SDEC Ghaziabad 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Discussion

----------

